# Exploding Targets



## polar bear (Sep 30, 2008)

I watched Top Shot on TV the other night and likied their exploding targets for long range shooting. Where do you think they get them?. Does anyone know anything about various types of exploding targets


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Did not see the show but:

Go to WalMart or a Party Store and buy some large [12" - 18" diameter] balloons. They make great reactive targets and are easy to clean up so you don't leave a junkpile on the range.

For added effect go to Home Depot and buy a bottle of colored carpenter's chalk line powder. The bottle has a squeeze tip on it for super easy insertion into the balloon. You can get blue, red, hot pink, orange, etc if you look around.

Just squirt a puff of chalk into the balloon before you inflate it, it will give a nice 'smoke cloud' effect when hit. Make sure to shake up the inflated balloon so the chalk coats all over the inside.

These are the best for kids and .22s / pellet guns!


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I think it was tannerite. Les


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

jmoser said:


> Did not see the show but:
> 
> Go to WalMart or a Party Store and buy some large [12" - 18" diameter] balloons. They make great reactive targets and are easy to clean up so you don't leave a junkpile on the range.
> 
> ...


Just don't inhale when you're inflating them. :lol:


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I never thought about the chalk idea, that sounds great!

For $20.00 you can get a helium balloon party pack at Walmart.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

When we were kids we used to take some of the old mans shotgun shells, lay them on thier sides with the bottom facing us then shoot at the primers with our pellet guns from inside the garage, They would explode. come to think about it the old man blew up too when he found out what we did. Not one of our brightest ideas.

I dont know what was louder the shells going off or us screaming when dad caught up with us.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Pitbull, I used to do that, Dad was a quiet man, but let me tell ya, when he caught me, WOW, that was an experience that I do not care to remember. :O


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

just google it


----------



## shotgun658 (Dec 16, 2008)

Did you see some of the videos 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiEUMTT5TxY"]YouTube- 4 Pounds of Tannerite VS 1 Old Fridge[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qz2X7LNsv7E&feature=related"]YouTube- 15LB TANNERITE&PROPANE[/nomedia] LOL


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

I checked out those vids a while back and ask in Sound Off if anyone ever messed with Tannerite.Been thinking about ordering some for the 4th..


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

I believe it is sportsmans guide, but they carry it. . I have a catalot sitting here with different size charges in it.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

You can get it striaght from mfr website, do not know how to 'initiate' it without a centerfire rifle bullet impact though. Its inherent stabilty is what makes it legal to ship, own, store, and use without ATF permits.

Says even centerfire handgun rounds may not set it off.


----------



## riverrat606 (Jul 8, 2009)

i have been using tannerite for a while and it is .......AWESOME!!!!!!!! YOU MUST RESPECT IT! it is very powerfull the original "load is a 1/2# jar and they say not to shoot at it closer that 100yards. at 2#'s you can feel the blast at 100yards! it will wake the neighbors and draw attention to you! so think befor you use it. but let me warn you!..... once you try it an try a 1/2# charge you will want to do more and larger amounts! its $4 for a 1/2# charge- so its not cheap. there is another kind for sale in cabelas bu i dont thing is as powerful. last night on the show it did not look like tannerite to me- not aq beg enough blast. 

bee safe and go blow something up!


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

It was probably a binary similar to tannerite. From the quick views I got of the targets it appeared to be thin sheets of styrofoam with the binary sandwiched in between. Probably not all that much binary either based on the fact the target holders were not totally destroyed. Based on the detonation velocity I don't think they were using something 'hotter' than tannerite.


----------

